# My.2yr old Golden Retriever had become aggressive



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I would have her thyroid checked, just to be sure that there isn't an issue there. Then you need to work on not allowing any of your dogs to "guard" you. You also need to be aware that female on female aggression in dogs can occur and it can be bad. Females tend to hold a grudge. I would seriously suggest that you get a trainer to come in and observe the interactions between all of the dogs. There may be some things that you are missing or interpreting incorrectly, and that could be causing the fights to escalate.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

You need to reinforce the fact that YOU are in charge. Don't put up with any posturing. If she even looks like she's about to become aggressive, correct her. Let her know that this kind of behavior is not allowed in your home. Supervise all of their interactions and kennel her when you can't be there. Be sure to reward her for positive interactions with the other dogs. 

Have a trainer come into your home and show you the best way to respond.


----------



## yesiandsandy (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you all so much for your replies i will keep a closer eye on them. good thing is they get along fine when my pitbull isn't around she treats him like a baby it all starts when the pitbull starts to irritate my yorkie,my yorkie then gets mad starts to nipp and bark then my Golden retriever Sandy starts growling at my yorkie and also when my yorkie tries to get close to me whenever Sandy is around she will growl. i will keep correcting her thanks all!


----------

